# Besoin d'avis pour un achat future d'un Ipad 2 et airpot



## Piccou (20 Avril 2011)

Bonjour à tous ! 

Voilà je sollicite votre expérience car suite au cruel destin de mon ancien macbook, qui avait tout de même 5 ans, je pense plutôt réinvestir dans un Ipad 2. 

En effet, nous avons déjà à la maison un autre macbook (la dernière génération) et je me disais que pour moins chère qu'un deuxième macbook mieux vaudrai acheté un ipad qui me permettrai aussi bien d'aller sur internet, traiter mes photos et ma musique. 
Est-ce un bon raisonnement ou je fais fausse route? 

Ensuite si jamais j'achète un Ipad est ce que pour internet et imprimante cela vaut le coup d'acheter un airport express dans le but de mettre en wifi ma box et mon imprimante? 
Est ce que les performance internet serait diminuer ou augmenter par rapport au performance initiales de ma box? 
Et enfin, est-ce accessible de mettre en route un réseau wifi avec l'airport express dans son domicile?

Merci merci de vos futures réponse chères utilisateurs!


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (20 Avril 2011)

Je peut te répondre pour tes photos, étant photographe: impossible de traiter correctement tes photos sur L'ipad, il ne te servira qu'à les visualiser (super d'ailleurs pour présenter des photos a ses clients).

Pour tous le reste, fonce... L'imac familial sera suffisant pour faire les synchronisations (avec une session a ton nom).

Pour l'airport: quelle box as tu? Pas de box wifi?

Pour l'imprimante, c'est très facile a configurer, sans problème...


----------



## Thr_ju (20 Avril 2011)

Salut,

L'iPad ne remplace pas un ordi à lui tout seul. Il lui faut son ordi pour synchroniser musiques, films, etc. L'ordinateur familial fera facilement l'affaire.

Sinon, pour l'imprimante, attention, il faut qu'elle soit compatible airprint pour pouvoir imprimer depuis l'iPad.


----------



## Piccou (20 Avril 2011)

Je pense que le macbook familial fera l'affaire concernant la synchro de  la musique et et des films (encore qu'il faut que trouve un moyen de  convertir les films pour l'ipad ou l'iphone je ne me suis jamais penché  sur la question), l'idée au final et de me servir uniquement du macbook  pour télécharger via torrent and co importer mes cd etc.... 
Etant photographe amateur je me demandais si des appli étaient capable  de faire des retouches basiques de mes photos, et de les importer via  mon reflex j'ai vu qu'il y avait un adaptateur mais cela fonctionne-t-il  vraiment? 
Je suis aussi musicien et très grand amateur de musique donc la  multitude des applications Ipad m'attire, mais le mieux n'est-il pas  l'ennemie du bien dans ce cas là? 
En effet, j'ai un Iphone 3gs et je trouve que beaucoup d'application sont carrément inutile.
_
Concernant l'airport express: _
j'ai une dartybox et je me demandais si je la reliais en ethernet à  l'airport express cela me donnerai une meilleur wifi que la dartybox  seul. Pour l'imprimante j'ai une canon MP 510. Et pourrait-elle relier  ipad iphone et imac ensemble? 

_*En gros j'ai du mal à prendre ma décision, entre avoir 2 macbook  ou un macbook avec 2 sessions d'utilisateur et un Ipad pour la vie de  tout les jours entre ma copine et moi.*_


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (20 Avril 2011)

Pour la photo, la ram de L'ipad ne permet pas d'ouvrir le moindre petit fichier raw, donc aucune application n'est ou ne sera developpée... Je reverrai d'un lightroom pour iPad, mais quand je voit comme c'est déjà relativement lent d'ouvrir un raw de 5d mk II surin MacBook avec 4Go de ram...

Pour la photo, meme amateur, tu ne pourra te servir de l'ipad que comme une liseuse, ou un stockage temporaire de tes raws avant de revenir les traiter sur ton mac a la maison...

Il y a un excellent article sur dpreview sur le sujet:

http://dpreview.com/news/1103/11031710appleipad2.asp
Très instructif...

Je suis complètement gaga de mon iPad, mais force est de constater que pour mes activités photographique, c'est beaucoup trop juste...


----------



## Thr_ju (20 Avril 2011)

Pour tes films, tu peux soit les convertir (perso j'utilise handbrake), sois les lire avec VLC pour iPad directement .avi
Le kit de connexion appareil photo marche nikel oui. Tu peux importer tes photos sans problème. Mais tu ne pourra pas vraiment faire de retouche.
Pour ton imprimante, je ne crois pas qu'elle soit compatible airprint (je n'en suis pas certain).

J'ai tout de même l'impression que si tu n'a qu'un iPad, tu devras faire beaucoup de concessions. L'iPad ne vient à mon sens qu'en complément d'un ordi. Je te conseillerais plutôt un mbp pour ton utilisation. Et l'iPad viendra en complément si plus tard tu veux un peu plus de mobilité.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (20 Avril 2011)

Ca remplace presque un ordinateur, mais le presque est important... Certaines opérations nécessite l'ordinateur... (dans mon cas je dirai environ 10% de ce que je fais, retouche photo exclue...).


----------



## Thr_ju (20 Avril 2011)

Oui c'est ce que je pense aussi. Ces 10% d'utilisation sont incompressibles, et indispensables. D'où, dans mon cas, le duo iPad, MBP.


----------



## Piccou (21 Avril 2011)

Comme je dispose d'un macbook, l'ipad viendra en complément pour les activités multimédias, je pense d'après vos réponses qu'un IPad associé à un Macbook est plus pertinent que 2 macbooks, entre le rapport coût utilisation....


----------



## Piccou (4 Mai 2011)

C'est bon je l'ai. Et bien merci pour vos conseils je ne suis pas déçu un régal !


----------

